# Seekarten für Laptop



## Hendreich (24. November 2006)

Hallo Boardies#h 
Ich hab zufällig erfahren, das ich zu Weihnachten einen Laptop bekomme. Nun meine Frage. Kann man auf den Laptop Seekarten aufspielen, Wenn ja welche wären empfehlenswert ( West und Nordnorwegen). Und kann man dann auch GPS Punkte darauf eingeben?|kopfkrat 
Steffen


----------



## Kegelfisch (24. November 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für Laptop*

Hallo Hendreich
Ich hab meine Seekarte vom MV-Verlag bezogen.Es ist das sogenannte Fjordnorwegen:"Ryfilkefjord-Bergen" Nr.NCD 04.Es ist aber entschieden mehr drauf als der besagte Bereich.Denk dran,Du kannst sie nur auf 2 Geräte aufspielen(z.B. PC+Kartenplotter)für mehr giebt es keine Lizenzfreigabe.
Viel Erfolg;Uwe


----------



## Hendreich (25. November 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für Laptop*

Ok vielen Dank mal an euch. Dann werde ich es mal mit der oben genannten Karte probieren.


----------



## Kegelfisch (25. November 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für Laptop*

Hei Fips III 
Gut zu wissen.Meine Steinschleuder funktioniert schon nicht mehr richtig und ich wollt mir doch die jeweils benötigten Karten zu hause ausdrucken und gleich einschweißen.Außerdem fällt vielleicht vom Geldkipper mal ne Schippe Scheinchen runter und ich kann mir nen Plotter leisten.Dafür bräuchte ich ja 2 Lizenzen.Ich hatte schon Sorgen,daß mein Computer die eine Lizenz in den Elektronikhimmel mitnimmt.#h Vielen Dank;Uwe


----------



## Hendreich (30. November 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für Laptop*

Klappt alles prima.#6 #6 #6 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Sauerland (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für Laptop*

Mal ne Frage dazu, 
braucht man nicht auch als Voraussetzung (für das Lesen und Bearbeiten der Seekarten) dazu ein ein entsprechendes Programm und einen GPS-Empfänger? 
Oder geht das auch anders?


----------



## Sharky1 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Seekarten für Laptop*



Sauerland schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage dazu,
> braucht man nicht auch als Voraussetzung (für das Lesen und Bearbeiten der Seekarten) dazu ein ein entsprechendes Programm und einen GPS-Empfänger?
> Oder geht das auch anders?



Bei den Seekarten von NV-Verlag ( http://www.nv-verlag.de/ ) ist die Light-Version ( Programm ) mit dabei.
Für den Empfang reicht eine GPS-Maus.  Benutze das schon drei Jahre, und bin damit bestens zufrieden.


----------



## Sauerland (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Seekarten für Laptop*

Danke für die Antwort Sharky1,
habe mich zwischenzeitlich auch ein wenig in dieser Angelegenheit bemüht. Es gibt wohl mehrere Lightprogramme der div. Seekartenanbieter, leider sind sie nach meiner Erfahrung doch in wesentlichen Programmfunktionen stark eingeschränkt.
Ich habe mir den OZIEXPLORER zugelegt, er kann mehrere elektr. Seekartenformate  einlesen und was noch wichtiger ist, er kann eingescante Karten (JPEG-Format) problemlos weiterverarbeiten, er ist auch  PDA-tauglich.    
Für mich glaube ich eine kostengünstige und gute Entscheidung.

Gruss von Sauerland.


----------



## Philip (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Seekarten für Laptop*



			
				Kegelfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem fällt vielleicht vom Geldkipper mal ne Schippe Scheinchen runter und ich kann mir nen Plotter leisten.Dafür bräuchte ich ja 2 Lizenzen.


 
Die Karten vom NV Verlag laufen nicht auf Kartenplottern. Schaust Du hier.


----------



## Sauerland (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: Seekarten für Laptop*

Hi Falk 1,

wie bekannt gibt es für unsere Angelbereiche eine Vielzahl von Seekartenformaten unterschiedlicher Hersteller, alle leider in unterschiedlichen Preis-und Dateiformaten.

Seekarte ist jedoch nicht gleich Seekarte. Gerade die Sportbootkarten bieten für uns Angler oft nur sehr mässige Tiefenlinien, für die Navigation sicherlich ausreichend, zum Angeln jedoch kaum verwendbar da halt die Hotspods am Gewässerboden kaum zu erkennen sind. 

Man kann sich natürlich über den Kauf eines Kartenplotters auf ein gutes Kartensystem festlegen (ich benutze u. a. ein Lowrance-Gerät mit Navionics-Goldkarten, m.E. sehr empfehlenswert). Updates der Karten sind aber leider sehr teuer und umständlich zu handhaben. 

Alternativ benutze ich ein Notebook mit dem OZIEXPLORER auf meinem Boot. Der Vorteil besteht halt eben in der Nutzung von Seekarten unterschiedlicher Dateiformaten, ein grosser Vorteil ist jedoch dass Makierungen, individuelle Eintragungen von Wegpunkten oder sonstigen Ereignissen problemlos möglich und auch abspeicherbar sind.

Ich benutze überwiegend eingescante aktuelle Einzelseekarten der Berufssseefahrt und bin damit 'top' bedient.

Klar, hat wohl jeder so seine Meinung dazu, wäre ja auch schlimm wenn es nicht so wäre.

Gruss von und aus dem

Sauerland

PS: kleiner Tip

Navigation ist, wenn mann trotzdem ankommt


----------

